# Help with Finale 2009



## TheAttidude (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi there!
I have a few questions according to Finale 2009 and missing or included functions I'm looking for.

1.Is it possible to make Finale put in the right key in my scores on it's own?

2.How do I write down slaps of the double bass section?

3.In my actual score is a two-part marimba passage. I wrote down both in 1 system. I do know the function to write down more than one score one above the other at various levels. But my problem is that the two voices are crossing over. So a player couldn't read it. How can I fix that?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jul 25, 2012)

TheAttidude @ Wed Jul 25 said:


> Hi there!
> I have a few questions according to Finale 2009 and missing or included functions I'm looking for.
> 
> 1.Is it possible to make Finale put in the right key in my scores on it's own?
> ...



1. You mean for it to recognize your key signature on your input notes alone? I don't think so. Other than, just use the key sig. tool and select one yourself. It's very simple. Also, I'm not sure about 2009 but you can set it to recognize the key you are using so that all enharmonic spellings are correct to the key signature.

2. Are you referring to Bartok pizz (slap pizz)? If you know what the symbol looks like then just choose the articulation tool, double click the note you want to put it on and search for it. You can assign it a hot-key if it doesn't already have one to make this quicker. If you're not sure refer to http://www.music.vt.edu/musicdictionary/texts/images/Snap_Pizzicato.jpg (THIS PICTURE).

3. There are advanced editing tools that allow you to move notes around by clicking and dragging, but I suggest you put them in two different staves. If you put them into two different layers then try this:

Select the layer 2 button to activate layer 2. Find the button that says something like "display layer only" and click it. (looks like multi colored eighth notes I think) Then when you click it it will show ONLY layer 2 then you can CUT and paste it into a different stave and have the parts separate. Then will you re-click the layer button to deactivate it only layer 1 will be left in that stave and layer 2 will be on its own stave.

Good luck.


----------



## TheAttidude (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for your answer!

I guess that you've already helped a lot.

According to 2.

I'm not sure whether I mean Bartok Pizz.
I have the EastWest Symphonic Orchestra. There's a sample of the double bass section simply called "Slaps".

So.. it's more a sound than notes. So I don't really know how to write it down because there isn't a pitch.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jul 25, 2012)

TheAttidude @ Wed Jul 25 said:


> Thanks for your answer!
> 
> I guess that you've already helped a lot.
> 
> ...



I'm almost 100% sure what you're referring to is Bartok Pizz. I'm not familiar with the EWQLSO version, but in a live context there is definitely pitch involved. It is a very percussive technique, but it will ring a pizzicato pitch during and shortly after the fact of the 'slap' sound. Use the link I gave you above and use that.

After that I highly suggest you study A LOT of music. You'll find tons of Bartok pizz in Bartok's string quartets. (Who would have though? haha) But seriously, study study study and it will make your life that much more easy in the long run.


----------



## BopEuph (Jul 25, 2012)

Whether or not that's the Bartok technique is what you're looking for, if it's a pitched slap pizz, then that's probably the best notation to use.

If you're talking about slapping your hand down on the instrument as a more percussive sound without a pitch, I'd use an x-shaped notehead and place it on the middle line D.


----------



## TheAttidude (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, thanks for your help.
I made a little soundfile for you.
I do have 3 Double Bass-Samples with Slaps.

In the file you can hear two bars of each.

http://www.mediafire.com/?xsb1ldq4w6z5alp

At first: CBS Pizz Mod Slaps
Second: CBS Quick Ud Mod Slaps
Last: CBS Slaps

The one I used is the last. In my opinion there isn't a pitch but I'm sure you know better. 
Would be very helpful if you could tell me how to notate this sound.


----------



## BopEuph (Jul 26, 2012)

I would say the last one isn't a pitch. If I was playing that on my bass, I would slap down on the fingerboard. The sound is kind of synth-y, but I would think that would be the closest way to produce it on my bass. I would just notate that with an x-shaped notehead on the middle line, with the indication of "slap" over it the first time it's seen in the part.


----------

